# Tiller Extension - Which one?



## Brett

read some more...

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/products/tiller-extension/index.html


Helmsmate is adequate for small outboards less than 5 hp.
Unsafe for use with anything larger due to manner of attachment.
Engine vibrations will loosen the clamp nut, allowing the extension to slip.


----------



## paint it black

Strongarm Products!
Definitely!
No question it's the best on the market. 
The finish last much longer than comparable products on the market. Extremely comfortable grip, and no vibrations. 

Ive been running my skiff with one for quite sometime now and don't know how I did without it. 

I also have a Strongarm products casting platform. 

Great product, great service at a great price.


----------



## mark_gardner

i too have a strongarm and it is without a doubt a quality product


----------



## mark_gardner

also, the helmsmate design was at one point being sold by minn kota as a extension handle for their trolling motors and a trolling motor is about the only thing i would use it on, anything larger than a trolling motor and you've got yourself an accident just waiting to happen


----------



## cvilt

I have a Tuff tiller and have had no problems at all. Anytide will costum make one to your specs. A true craftsman in my opinion.http://www.skinnyanglersgear.com/tuff-tiller


----------



## Flpt

Carbon Marine. I bought one for my Gladesman because you can quickly remove it when not needed, important feature on a microskiff.


----------



## AfterHours2

Carbon Marine x2. Ive owned both the strongarm and carbon and I must say, they are both great products but the ease of the carbon marine to remove is a handy option. Depends on your price bracket...


----------



## Charlie

Carbon Marine. Was not fond of the way the strong arm clamped onto the tiller. It was a pain to adjust or remove, and if it loosened on the water you had to go hunting for a swiss army knife to retighten it. It was a quality product, but I much prefered the quick connect light weight carbon marine. That said, I didn't like the grip on the Carbon, but that was easily fixed with some rod wrap.


----------



## paint it black

When does one really need to remove a tiller extension?
As for a tiller extension coming off on the water, if that happens, it's because a bad installation.
I have used mine for months with zero issues.
I've been caught in nasty storms, I've ran across Florida Bay through storms with 20+ knot winds and a 2-4' chop and my tiller extension hasn't even budged a bit.

One can get a Strongarm tiller with any finish they'd like.
And they're all protected against UV Rays.
Something that carbon fiber just simply isn't.
Once that carbon fiber begins to ash and dry up, get ready for some skin irritation on your hands, and up your arm.
Those fibers will get into your long sleeves and irritate your arm all day.

Plus, the Strongarm Products tiller can be made to ANY length.
I have used the other tiller extension on the market.
And I'll stick to Strongarm Products by far.

I mean, sure.
I may be nice to be able to remove it, if that's what you're into.
But why compromise comfort (zero vibrations, made to perfect length desired by purchaser, comfortable grip), and durability of finish.
Maybe it's just me, but I have never found myself on my skiff saying "I wish this tiller extension wasn't in my way".

I'll stick to Strongarm Products.
A product brought to us by someone who spends a lot of time on the water in a micro doing what we all love.


----------



## AfterHours2

Being able to remove your extension on a smaller boat is a must for myself. Since I run a gheenoe with a grab bar, I find that in nasty weather and when the chop picks up, it is much safer to remove and sit and drive. Just my thoughts. Strongarm does make a good product however, I just choose to go with a more user friendly extension while on the water. In fact, I choose to put my boat in the water without the extension attached then put on before running on long trips. Never had any issues either with my carbon extension breaking down and splintering on me. As long as you remove after every trip, wash and store out of the sun and elements then they should last you as long as you want. Just my thoughts..


----------



## Charlie

I'm in agreeance. I own multiple carbon fiber products that have had extensive use and sun exposure (mostly kayak paddles) and haven't had a problem with a SINGLE one. So long as you rinse them off after use they don't have any problems. Additionally, the quick disconnect isn't a feature I've use often, but I like being able to quickly disconnect and reconnect it. Also, the carbon marine doesn't have much of a vibration problem, and I didn't notice that it was much more than the strong arm that was lent to us. The light weight of it means that it doesn't make the tiller arm creep down when placed in a verticle position. Also, Joe can make the tiller to any lenght.

Personally, it comes down to your choice and material preference. They both do the job of extending the tiller to a comfortable lengh, and they are both durable well built product.

Choose wisely!


----------



## Flpt

Most of the backcountry areas I like to fish require running very tight and twisty creeks, hence the need for a removable extension.


----------



## noeettica

I make these for myself I DO NOT sell them 

You can use Tennis Racket tape for a grip


----------



## mark_gardner

i use my strong arm on my 25 merc 2 smoke with the kill switch button on the end and because of the nature of this setup removing it on the water isnt really an option, not that i would want to remove it anyways


----------



## Bissell

Not sure about you, but i always have a few tools on the boat, incase something does come unglued


----------



## Guest

I have run Strongarm Tiller extension for my last 3 skiffs. They are built tougher then anything out there.

I had a Carbon Marine Tiller extension and one of their casting platforms for a few years. I did not notice any problems except they both started to turn YELLOW and peel in places.


----------



## kentvanhook

*I actually went to a local exhaust shop and had them flare a 36 in. Section of exhaust pipe to fit my tiller. Then used exhaust clamps to secure it. I have def never seen one like it and so far it is extremly strong!! put a coat of bed linner on it for grip and have no complaints. Only cost me the price of the pipe which was like 15 bucks. i was worried about the sun heating the metel pipe, but so far i haven't burnt my hand lol *


----------



## evanslmtd

I had one of the Carbon Fiber extensions for about a year, then switched to one of the Strongarm extensions. The Carbon Fiber unit was much lighter in weight, but I prefer the Strongarm unit. Plus, as someone else posted, Bob can make them just about any length.
Just my .02 cents


----------



## ducktrooper

I'm intersted in one as well but my budget is probably only $75-$100 max. Does the Tuff Tiller and G2O versions come with kill switch? Also, how do you go about determining which lenght provides best boat balance/performance?

Doe anyone make an adjustable/telescopic one without the kill switch option?


----------



## Brett

Before buying a quality extension that looks good
make an el cheapo to test for length/balance, like this...

https://picasaweb.google.com/bdefalco/TillerExtension

I have 3 different extensions, a short (30") for when there's 2 heavy adults
a medium (40") for me and my kid, and a long (60") for running solo.


----------



## vtjessup

I too was looking for a better tiller extension, but I wanted one that could adjust relatively quickly. So I modified a design based on what Brett posted. I kept the part that attached to the outboard semi-permanent and made two attachments of different lengths to attach to this. They attach with threaded couplers and a d-ring to hold them in place.


----------



## topnative2

clamp alter.

http://www.imperialsupplies.com/items.asp?item=0743620

http://www.motorcycle-superstore.com/3/13/118/31160/ITEM/Cobra-Stainless-T-Bolt-Clamps.aspx


----------



## backwaterbandits

I've had a Carbon Marine Tiller Pillar on my 25 
Yamaha 2 stk since it was new and before the
Strongarm products existed...Bob makes some
GREAT stuff but I have never had a problem with
my Tiller Pillar extension. It looks like the day I
got it after 3.5 years! 
That being said, mine lives in the garage as I 
remove it at the house, motel and anywhere I
wouldn't leave gear in the boat. It is the hand re-
movable model w/o a kill switch button as I have
the kill switch on the face of the rear deck.
There are several good options available to you,
you just have to decide which one fits your needs!


----------



## jcfisher

Home made from aluminum bat = cheap, light weight, and sturdy








[/img]


----------



## ES_Bob

Now the bat is just cool. How are you clamping it to the grip?


----------



## schiley1

The aluminum baseball bat is a good idea, I've been thinking about doing that but couldn't figure out how the clamp it securely to handle. Please show how you did that. Thanks


----------



## anytide

> Home made from aluminum bat = cheap, light weight, and sturdy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


 ---very ingenious idea
--anytide


----------



## tom_in_orl

> Home made from aluminum bat = cheap, light weight, and sturdy


Brilliant!!!!


----------



## Rooster

I had put together something with PVC from Home Depot that works pretty well, but I am with the rest of the aluminum bat questions - how are you affixing it???


----------



## jcfisher

To attach, I used the stock screw that holds the handle on. 
I drilled a hole in the bat and used a ball peen hammer to flare the hole inwards so the screw head is flush.
I will take more pics and post tonight.


----------



## TomFL

> I've had a Carbon Marine Tiller Pillar on my 25
> Yamaha 2 stk since it was new and before the
> Strongarm products existed...Bob makes some
> GREAT stuff but I have never had a problem with
> my Tiller Pillar extension. It looks like the day I
> got it after 3.5 years!
> That being said, mine lives in the garage as I
> remove it at the house, motel and anywhere I
> wouldn't leave gear in the boat. It is the hand re-
> movable model w/o a kill switch button as I have
> the kill switch on the face of the rear deck.
> There are several good options available to you,
> you just have to decide which one fits your needs!


Same here, never left mine out in the sun. 

I guess it's like anything that has resin in it, fiberglass/carbon fiber/etc. Sun is hard on any boat stuff!

-T


----------



## Boykinballer

jcfisher said:


> To attach, I used the stock screw that holds the handle on.
> I drilled a hole in the bat and used a ball peen hammer to flare the hole inwards so the screw head is flush.
> I will take more pics and post tonight.


I know this post is old, but did you ever get a chance to put up a few pictures?


----------

